# [SOLVED] Word 2007 Hangs -Scanning for Viruses - opening ANY docx/doc file



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi . . .

I have a fresh Vista Home Premium install (2 weeks) clean of virus/malware and run no installed anti-virus or firewall programs. I use only the default Windows Firewall - with no modifications whatsoever.

I have a full version Office 2007 with product key codes. The re-install of Office 2007 was 100% successful. However, whenever opening ANY docx/doc file, Word hangs and indicates on the bottom-left of the screen "Scanning for Viruses". The files that I try to open are in fact virus free - no doubt about it. I have installed this same Office 2007 product (same key codes) dozens of times on this laptop after each fresh Vista install. This is the only one registered and activated out of the three copies that I am allowed.

I have not yet had time to dive into this myself and was wondering if anyone else had this same problem or knows of a solution. I am fully updated with Windows Updates - including Office SP1 (but not Vista SP1 - due to driver issues).

I appreciate your help.

Regards. . .

JC (jcgriff2)


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Word 2007 Hangs - "Scanning for Viruses" opening ANY docx/doc file*



A short while ago, I found that simply opening Word from the desktop icon or in the Start menu also causes it to hang with the "scanning for viruses" message - even though no file is being opened.


JC


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Word 2007 Hangs - "Scanning for Viruses" opening ANY docx/doc file*



The plot thickens somewhat. . .

All works fine with Word 2007 in SAFEMODE.

JC


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Word 2007 Hangs - "Scanning for Viruses" opening ANY docx/doc file*

Hi JC

Normally this is indeed symptomatic of an AV scanning the files prior to opening. But you've said you do not have an AV installed so I'm rather puzzled. Unless there's something within Vista itself? What about Windows Defender - is it part of Vista?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Word 2007 Hangs - "Scanning for Viruses" opening ANY docx/doc file*




Hi Glaswegian. . .

Thanks for the reply.

I could not agree more with you - that it looks to be anti-virus scanning prior to (or during) opening a file. This would explain why all is well in SAFEMODE. But what program is scanning it? I don't yet understand why it would affect just the opening of Word without referring to a given file, though.

Windows Defender is in Vista. It can be disabled, but I do allow it to run on its own as it alerts me to potential changes in the Windows Firewall and asks permission prior to allowing installation of non-registered (non-signed) drivers and changes to the Vista NT Registry. But during one re-install of Office 2007, I disabled both the Windows Firewall and Windows Defender. Same results.

I am going to use Microsoft SysInternals AutoRuns to dump all boot-up and start-up Services/programs as well as HJT to see what is there that I can't see elsewhere. Hopefully one or both will reveal the answer to this puzzle.

This morning, I installed Office 2007 on another Vista laptop here (using the same DVD - as I am allowed 3 copies) and Word works just fine. So it appears to be something related to this Fujitsu A6030 laptop.

I posted in this Forum as I was trying to find out if anyone had heard of this situation occurring in the past. Searching Microsoft sites did not reveal any outstanding issues specific to Office 2007.

Thank you for your input. I will keep on this today as I need to resolve it so that I can read docx (2007) documents. 

JC


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Word 2007 Hangs - "Scanning for Viruses" opening ANY docx/doc file*

Hi JC

Thanks for the reply. I have to agree - it sounds like one of those annoying apps that manufacturers insist on dumping onto users, claiming they are 'useful'.

I'll be interested to see how this works out.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Word 2007 Hangs - "Scanning for Viruses" opening ANY docx/doc file*



Glaswegian said:


> Hi JC
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I have to agree - it sounds like one of those annoying apps that manufacturers insist on dumping onto users, claiming they are 'useful'.
> 
> I'll be interested to see how this works out.






Hi Glas - 

I found and fixed the problem and all is now well with Office 2007.

It was your post that really got me thinking - Thank You so much! You were right on the money.

This is what happened:

I constantly re-install Vista on this particular Fujitsu laptop - back to the OEM state anyway as my BSOD analysis and software testing require pristine Vista installs.

I usually let the install run its course allowing the installation of various trial programs. Then through the use of AutoRuns and HJT, I remove them. During my most recent install I did not allow the trial programs in - at least I checked the "NO" boxes. Even though not installed (or so I thought), Norton (Symantec) did install itself partially - enough so that two of its programs were running along with the System Services. Once these were hunted down and killed, Office 2007 worked perfectly - no more hanging with the "scanning for viruses" message. I later learned that it was not Word 2007 hanging at all - it was in fact Norton - because all of its components were not installed - sort of a corrupted install, if you will.

I find the actions of Symantec here to be atrocious. I once used Norton products for many tasks. But lately I have found their products (especially Norton 360) to be extremely top-heavy and a waste of system resources. I get many calls from family and friends that receive Norton "pop-up" windows when they don't renew their subscription - trial or other. 

I can only imagine those out there purchasing Office 2007 and blaming Microsoft for problems that are not Microsoft in nature.

Thanks again for the help.

Regards. . .

JC


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Word 2007 Hangs - "Scanning for Viruses" opening ANY docx/doc file*

Hi JC

Glad to hear you got it sorted. Why am I not surprised that Norton was behind it all the time? :grin:


----------

